# Skyline engine?



## 3zguy4life (Feb 5, 2003)

IS the skyline eninge an in-line four cyclinder or is it a straight six?


----------



## ///Matthew (Aug 3, 2003)

2.6L inline six.............actually slightly smaller than 2.6L.

RB26DETT


----------



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

The RB25DET is fitted in the GTS, overhead-twin cam, single turbo.
The RB26 DETT fitted in the GTR, O.T.C with twin turbos.
Both engines are straight six, mounted longitudinally, with either 2.5 or 2.6 litre capacity.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

isnt the rb25 in the gts25t, gts are them nonturbo ones right??


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

The main R33 engines are:

RB20E - 2 litre, single cam, straight 6, N/A

RB25DE - 2.5 litre, twin cam, straight 6, N/A

RB25DET - 2.5 litre, twin cam, straight 6, single turbo

RB26DETT - 2.6 litre, twin cam, straight 6, twin turbo.

R34's have the newer NEO Strait 6 engines, with Variable cam timing (amoung other things) and improved power & torque outputs.

Older skylines had inline 4 cylinder engines. The latest V35's have V6 configurations...


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

yeah i nkow most of it already. only thing i need to know about an r33 is the rb26 and rbx, screw the rest.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

OLDER skyline GT-Rs had the S20. its one nice looking motor. and i just found out JUN makes parts for it...go figure.

as for older ones with the 4cyl, i think the GT-X skylines had them, dont know the engine code though. most of the late 70's and early to late 80s skylines had the 4cyl. engines.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

why doesn't anyone every think about the past man?

OLDER OLDER Skylines.. also had L24e engines and L28e engines.. much like the 240Z and 280Z's had.

That is where the RB26DETT got it's development from.... the original L28eT engines.. from 280ZX's.... just highly "developed"

Skylines have always had 6's.


----------



## SkaterRacer (Mar 10, 2003)

The FJ20 was in Skylines for a while. The GT-X as I believe.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

I have a Skyline brochue that shows an R32 with a CA18 in it but I'll be damned if I have ever seen one in real life.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

scourge said:


> *I have a Skyline brochue that shows an R32 with a CA18 in it but I'll be damned if I have ever seen one in real life. *


GXE model. There's a couple around here, but it's just got the shape, none of the goodies and no power.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

gxe stinks, ive seen a few in okinawa. useless but in america, that gxe is a skyline nonetheless.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

does the rb26 turbos fit onto the rb25 easily? how much performance potential difference between the rb26 and rb25? i know alot but, i wanted to know specifics.


----------



## davehoos (Aug 3, 2003)

older price skylines had good 4 cyl engines.
R30 had FJ20 ,but also had L20B and Z18
R31 had CA18S and CA20S,CA20E.
60% sales in australia are CA20E.
r32 4 door had Ca18 t/body.
available in lpg.
there are over 40 000 build number for R32 CA18.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> *does the rb26 turbos fit onto the rb25 easily? how much performance potential difference between the rb26 and rb25? i know alot but, i wanted to know specifics. *


As far as I know the RB25 and RB26 have a different bolt pattern on the exhaust manifold. Intake is different too, so the 6 throttle setup won't transfer either. As for performance potential, many people have got double the rated power out of their RB26 engines without internal mods, but I don't think the RB25 can go much above 400hp without internal mods.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Hey wasn't the CA18 the test bed for the RB series after all if you look at them , uncanny... looks the same but with four pistons,not six..


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

*RB's.....*

No the CA serries of engine are decended from the RB serries of engine....(well thats what I'm told....anyway the RB and the CA were released at the same time so......If I'm wrong I stand corrected  )

Also Australian Built R31 Skylines had the 6cyl 3 litre RB30E engine in them while the 4cyl version (Rebadged the Pintara here) had the CA20E engine in them....

The RB30E/RB30ET engine is a Australia/New Zealand only engine (and the RB30ET was never put into any Nissan) that was designed and built for another car company......

Oh All RB Engines.....

RB20E - SOHC, EFI, 
RB20DE - DOHC, EFI
RB20DET - DOHC, EFI, Turbo
RB25DE - DOHC, EFI, Some models have variable intakes.....
RB25DET - DOHC, Turbo, EFI, Some models have variable intakes
RB26DETT - DOHC, Twin Turbo, EFI, Some models have Variable intakes, 6 throttles etc
RD28E - RB Block, But Running Deisel Fuel with a non crossflow Alloy head....Included in the R31 GT-D (Yes a Diesel Skylines folks...lol )
RB30 - Carbie, Only in some Australian 4WD's erm Pathfinder I think....
RB30E - EFI, Only in Australian R31 Skylines and Holden VL Commodores
RB30ET - EFI, Turbo, Only in the Australian VL Commodore Turbo (Nissan engine, non Nissan car... )


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Ok. I'm tracking ,but if you ever have a chance look at the ca18 and the later RB25de,det .. thay use the same thing in most places is this true?? It make s me rub my eyes from disbelive. just trying to find out the truthes here thx for the info.RED


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Yes I have a spare CA18DE in the shed.....I'll grab some pics and compare with the RB25DET I have in my R33 wreck when I get the engine out

The RB25 and RB26 as decended from the RB30 (NOT the RB20E,DE,DET), All these engines share the same bore (but have diffrent strokes), and heads are interchangeable on all the blocks -- oil and cooling galleries match up.....Thats why I own a Burnt out R33 wreck...put on my VL's RB30E to go twin cam!


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

ahhhh.. cool . pics would be cool to see .thx for more info.. RED


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

There's also a RB24E as fitted to the Laural Altima of around 1990-93. Seems to be a smaller version of the RB30E.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

how can you make an rb22det? ive seen it in a site once.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

Have a read 

SDU discussion


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

RB20E, RB20DE, RB20DET.......useless engines.....a total waste of time even considering doing one of those up! At least start with a RB25DET....

RB24-s? Well I've learnt something today!  cheers Carlito!


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Hey guys did you check out one of the new mags .. think it was turbo ? but top secret put a VQ from the Z350 in a skyline?????
and took out the RB26dett??? that just blows my mind why??


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

To see the possibilities. The RB series has proven itself but the new VQ hasn't yet. Tuners just want to see what it can do.


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

rb24 i think that is a kit for the rb20 to increase the stroke, made by JUN or top secret.
Nizmodore-i'm running an rb20det in my car and its pulling more than twice the hp than the old engine with some very economical updates,its good for a budget minded upgrade!


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Tomei makes the most famous kits for the RB20.

http://www.tomei-p.co.jp


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

True but what engine did your DR30 start with? The turbo version had the old crappy FJ20 turbo engine or the L24E/L28E engines....the RB20DET would be such an upgrade over these two!

However on a REALLY tight budget the RB20DET is a good engine....cripes for less than $2500 with a 5speed manual gearbox and a $300 VL shell/R31/DR30 you can create a awesome pocket rocket (same as a R32 GTS-T but with less weight) that will put most later cars to shame! Good on you Nissan (and Holden for the VL) for keeping the same engine and gearbox mounts  the only problem with Nissan getting rid of RB engines is there is no phyco engine upgrades for these older lighter cars (Eg R34 engine in a VL or a R30)  

However I would recomend you change the Diff ratio from 3.45:1 in the case of the VL and 3.7:1 in the R31 to 4.11 (A R31 Pintara diff/ XF Falcon will go rite in) if you want to run a RB20DET


----------

